

Dear AWS please eliminate startup time - jakupovic

Why do machines in this day and age still require more than 1 second to start? Why  can&#x27;t  we have instant machine start? Especially when  restarting an instance. Please fix this. Now. Today. Someone please.
======
gjolund
You should really do some research into why your startup times are so long
instead of blaming your service provider.

------
moridin007
was just playing with some new machines.. i hit restart on the web console and
the machine was accessible by the time i had finished typing the ssh command
in my terminal.

